# Man's fragrance



## Lauralynn (Mar 19, 2009)

What do you find sells well with men in the fragrance dept for your soaps? There are just so many different fragrances out there and I have some male customer's wanting more 'manly' smellling soaps from me.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Bay Rum, Green Irish Tweed, Ozark Forest.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

In my neck of the woods my men customers buy mostly my 'fresh' or ocean fragrances. They like citrus and mints too. But there are some who like the manly man scents like Drakkar and Dragon's Blood. And then there's always musk.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh, yeah, the fresh ones, too. Like Clover Fields and Aloe. Everybody loves that one.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Green Irish Tweed
Drakar
Patchouli Mint
Eucalyptus Cedar


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Try WSP's Burmese Wood, I sell out of that scent every time I make it. It is awesome! You do use .8oz per lb.


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Sandalwood-Vanilla
Bay Rum & Lime EO
Blue Sugar
Dragons Blood
Anise EO (Hunter's Soap)


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Although I do make two mens bars, Morning Wood, which is Drakkar and Commando, which is Green Irish Tweed now that Aroma Haven no longer carries my Bamboo...men love Sandalwood, Dragons Blood, OMH, and Mint Juelp is my best seller with men period.

Vicki


----------



## Lauralynn (Mar 19, 2009)

Thank you everyone, Y'all are some of the most helpful people around. My top seller around here is Lavender. I just cannot keep up wit it. People will come and scoop up 5 lavender bars at a time when I have them. And it doesn't help that dh tells everyone it's his favorite. Then they start smelling it and they buy at least 1-2.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Bay Rum here...lots of women buy this for themselves too. 
Black Sandalwood
I've made nautica twice and it's been disgusting to me both times..never put it on the sale table.
Lavender...men do like real lavender believe it or not. 

I need to get a couple more men's for holiday soaping so thanks everyone for listing your scents!


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

Same thing - we make guy's soaps - but the women buy those and the men buy the food scents.

PJ


----------

